# Puppy photos :) Coming home August 17th!



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Because everyone seems to love puppy pictures.. here are some of the pictures I've received thus far 
Puppy Album

We have right of first refusal on him, so I'm crossing my fingers that he will be the right fit for us.

I'll keep it updated and let you know when new pictures are added


----------



## kodiakken (Oct 25, 2018)

Howdy from Central Alberta.

Good Luck hope all works out for you..


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh they are precious. Such a change in just 14 days. Can’t wait for more pics.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I added new photos to the album (link in the first post)

Also.. here is a video on facebook of him taking his wobbly little steps.
https://www.facebook.com/Seda.Havanese/videos/2154919874646613/

He was 3 weeks old yesterday  Only 7 more weeks to go.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

New photos were added.. This one is just too cute. They hit 4 weeks yesterday, 1 month old tomorrow.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm in love!:x
I really enjoyed looking at your breeder's facebook page with all the pictures and talk about what she does with the puppies!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Tere said:


> I'm in love!:x
> I really enjoyed looking at your breeder's facebook page with all the pictures and talk about what she does with the puppies!


Yeah, she's big into ENS/ENI (Which has come to an end) as well as the Rule of 7s which she's starting on... 
I'm sad that the updates have been a little slower the last few weeks, but life is life 

I'm so glad to have found her as a breeder.

(That also means you've seen the awful pictures of me.. Lolol.. I hate pictures of myself though)


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh so cute. They are changing so much, you must be getting so excited. They are adorable.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I am!! August 18th is the take home date, it may be marked in the calendar already, along with vet appointment and groomer appointments already set up!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

This is all so exciting!
I must admit that I am jealous of the pictures and updates from the breeder. I've never had any of this with a dog and would love to have the pictures.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I’ve never had this before with any breeder previously either, so I’m finding it pretty cool! And being able to go and visit as I’m able is awesome too. Lynda feels it’ll make the transition easier since Denver will already know me as well. .


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

More pictures added .. they met a Pomeranian ... main link:


http://imgur.com/Jo5vgi0


And a teaser..


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Also.. a new video!
https://www.facebook.com/Seda.Havanese/videos/869894483375780/ 
They've finally graduated from guinea pig sounding squeaks to a full on bark!!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Denver is beautiful. I love his chunky little puppy shape. When will you know for sure that he is yours?


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

We have right of first refusal on him. So the only way we wouldn’t bring him home is if we think he wouldn’t fit for what we want. We are looking for a performance pup(as well as super friendly dog), so that’s our wish list 😉. We put the deposit down August 4th though (bring home date would be August 18).


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I don't know what a performance pup is but he is beautiful enough for anything!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Tere said:


> I don't know what a performance pup is but he is beautiful enough for anything!


We're wanting to do things like agility


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

He is gorgeous, I hope he is everything you want.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Latest video - meeting a standard poodle:
https://www.facebook.com/121833637855949/posts/2346404658732158?s=521050824&v=e&sfns=mo


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Little Denver is growing up so fast! He is adorable with the big boy!:grin2:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

He really is!!

I jumped on amazon prime days.. and only managed to snag a new midwest crate for him. I figured our older 42" crate might be a little giant.. LOL.. so picked up a 24" one for cheap! Sad that they didn't have any dog toys, etc on sale though. Oh well.  At least now I have a hard plastic kennel for travelling, and a wire crate for at home


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Love that video,such a gentle guy that big poodle. The puppies were enjoying it too.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Added about 20 more pictures! And because imgur only let's me do 50 in an album, I've had to create a second. I have over 50 pictures and he's not even home yet! (And yes, it is now a for sure!)

1st Album:


http://imgur.com/Jo5vgi0

2nd Album:


http://imgur.com/aYUcpG5


Here are some favourites.

First Bath:


















First time in a collar:









Playing Fetch:









Giving some Side Eye









Practicing the Head Tilt:









Snuggly Puppies:









On a teeter:









"One day I'll be big enough for this too!"









"This one is more my size!"


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Denver is beautiful and getting cuter if that is possible. Is that his Mom watching over her babies in the album?


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Tere said:


> Denver is beautiful and getting cuter if that is possible. Is that his Mom watching over her babies in the album?


I'm not sure which picture you are looking at - if it's the one with the black dog (1st album), yes, that is his mom, Cora 
If you're looking at the one with the light redish dog (2nd album), then that is Ahi - an unrelated male


----------



## Suzi Bowden (Sep 23, 2017)

That is so exciting !


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Yes, I was looking at the 2nd. album! Duh! 
I am always amazed at how quickly the newborns grow and turn into the cutest puppies almost overnight. So happy to hear that Denver will be yours! Exciting news!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Tere said:


> Yes, I was looking at the 2nd. album! Duh!
> I am always amazed at how quickly the newborns grow and turn into the cutest puppies almost overnight. So happy to hear that Denver will be yours! Exciting news!


Well, it's not like you know these dogs as well as I have come to know them, and if you didn't look at both albums one after the other, there's no reason you should know. Lolol. I forget that everyone else isn't in my head and knows everything I know (I also haven't captioned any of the second album).

And yes, I am SO excited!!

My daughter who was extremely terrified of all dogs a month ago now wants to pet all little dogs we see (with asking first), so she has come a long way. She's still really nervous about animals following her (including my cat), so that will be something to work on still - trauma is trauma. But she is also getting excited and can't wait to give him snuggles.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I somehow looked at the 2nd. album twice and thought you had put the same album up twice! As I said, duh?!
I'm sure that your breeder has been socializing Denver with little kids! I don't have kids, neither did my breeder but she would have kids come to visit the puppies. Shadow was a hit with every little one in my hood and there are plenty. He is very gentle and happy with them. He really loves babies and begs to see them! I think Havanese have enough energy to keep up with kids. Your daughter will adore Denver and when Denver is too much, his crate will be a good place for him! Some of the kids here were afraid at first too.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Yeah, my breeder has definitely been socializing him with kids (he was being held by my breeder's grandson as early as the day after birth.. lol). I'm more worried about socializing my daughter 
But yes, I will be using his crate and ex-pen very extensively in the beginning


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Today is the day!!!
Lynda messaged me and let me know that she is coming to Calgary with Denver's mom and possibly the puppies, and would she like me to deliver him tonight instead of us picking him up at her place this weekend. 

UHM, let me think about this.. YES! OK, I did hesitate a little as we are going to the cabin tomorrow (which is close to her place) and thought that might be a lot of movement/car/etc for a pup, but as she was already bringing him here - sure, we would be good for it! So the last minute making sure all the areas he will have access to are clean, puppy proofed, etc has begun!! Only thing I have left to do otherwise is go and buy some dog food


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

How exciting! It'll all work out for the best. Denver0 may like to come with his mom. I know I get overprepared for things. 
My breeder brought Shadow to my house. I know she wanted to have a look around and make sure he was going to a good home after 2 homes that didn't work out. We talked about Havanese for hours! It was for the best since he got carsick(almost 3 hours of driving) but he settled right in. I think he felt secure with her.
Welcome home, Denver! I'll be waiting to hear how it's going! Congratulations!:smile2:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I know what you mean about talking dogs for hours!! I've been over at her place several times over the last couple months (first when he was just a week old, and every few weeks since), so at least Denver knows me a bit - I think that will definitely help. And her coming is definitely part of a mad clean that I'm doing right now. Just to make sure everything is okay.. LOL!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I wish I knew someone around here to talk Havanese for hours! I have to reign it in  Your puppy will have great socialization opportunities between traveling to you, going on a trip - you’ll end up with an easily adaptable puppy!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

OK, change of plans.. I won't be getting him now til Sunday ... she can't get her printer working properly (long story there), so she wants to make sure everything is ready to go and done properly. So this gives her extra time, also less travelling for the puppy.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh no, that's disappointing! Tell her to go to the library! We want Denver and we want him now!!!!

Eva Elizabeth, I know what you mean about reining yourself in. I have to do the same. I used to talk to my breeder on the phone a bit but she is having very serious health issues to deal with plus her dogs! She has her hands full!
We'll just have to do Havanese talking on here!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Hahaha, I know, that’s how I’m feeling. I’d be lying if I didn’t say I wasn’t disappointed, etc, but I also respect her for wanting to do it “right”.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh boy. Just one more day of anticipation! Makes the actual event that much sweeter! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

SO? Is Denver home? How is he doing? Enquiring minds!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Sorry for not posting, things have been...busy!!
We ended up getting Denver on Saturday for the day and returning him back to the breeder Saturday evening, then picking him up Sunday and bringing him home 

He is SUCH a good boy. I mean, if you ignore all the landsharking, the fact that he wants to be The a Destroyer of All Soft Things, has found every dust bunny in the house, etc etc.. he's a dream!

We have had no potty accidents. I even had to leave him for 4 hours in his expen and he still waited until I got home to go potty outside (he had a peep pad in the pen, didn't use it!).

He is loving having all the toys to himself, his favourite is a skinniez that he loves to kill. He puts himself into naps. The first night he whined in the crate for 30 seconds before going to sleep and only waking us once. Last night it was 0 whines and slept through the night.

My daughter loves him from a distance and we are working through her issues. Last night she let him lick her hand for a few seconds as we don't want to create barrier frustration towards her.

Introduction to my 20yr old cat has also gone well. When he gets too close, she hisses at him which stops him in his tracks and he backs up a bit to give her space. He really doesn't get why she doesn't want to play with him .. I mean, everyone and everything else does!! Last night both of them were on the couch about a foot apart resting. There was some tension, but progress is being made. Of course, when he's in the expen, she taunts him by walking around it in circles. Typical cat.

Today is our vet checkup and Saturday we start puppy classes!

Now, pictures!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Denver is beautiful, such a sweet little face. It sounds like his breeder has done a great job with him. Congratulation on the new arrival!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Last night we cut our grass and this morning we had zoomies ....



















Then it was post zoomie coma...


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Aww, little Mr. Greenfeet! I miss having a light colored dog but I don't miss the green feet! 
"A good puppy is a tired puppy!" 
Denver is a very good puppy!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations and best of luck with your new puppy. He is adorable!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Such a cute puppy! Sounds like a great weekend.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

OMG! I so want a puppy! Sounds like you have a dream dog! Congrats and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

This puppy has no sense of taste. Loves poop. Hates banana. 
At least we’ll always have a clean yard (from us cleaning it right away!!)


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Good to hear that Denver is doing great!
Shadow ate poop too when he came home. He would twist his little head around and eat as it exited his cute little bum. I thought I would loose my mind over this! I still am not sure why he was doing it but he did have tapeworm I determined a few days after his arrival.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I.... don’t know what to say to that except be thankful that Denver hasn’t figured that one out. (And really, don’t they have cute bums?? Denver’s is huge.. lol)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a cutie pie! 😍


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow is a poop eater, as long as it's fresh and warm. Ugh. Hates bananas too! I think bananas were my corgi's favorite fruit. Willow does like apples however.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Precious, precious, precious! Thank you for posting all the photos! Will look forward to seeing many more! (You cannot take too many photos. He will grow up so fast! Also, great name!)


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

We had our first puppy class this morning. We got home, ate lunch, went outside for a bit of sun therapy, before bringing a tired puppy inside. He has been crashed out for 4.5 hours. He wakes up just enough to change position and right back to dreamland (he’s currently flat on his back airing out his bits with the fan). I’m pretty sure I’ll have to wake him up for supper, LOL. I was going to take him out for a short walk as we are going to a concert tonight, but that may be too much. We’ll see how he is when I wake him.

I’m definitely tired of being his chew toy. We do timeouts and he seems to understand, but then 10 mins later I’m a chew toy again. Lol


----------

